Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News Saas version, like HN on-demand? Wanna build one? - somid3
======
mtmail
Have a look at
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

~~~
somid3
Yes, but my employer can't just press a button and have a HN ala Squarespace.

